# DVD releases for Aug 10-16th



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

*Babylon 5 - The Complete Third Season ~ Bruce Boxleitner, * _Londo & G'Kar at their finest..._
Futurama, Vol. 2 ~ Matt Groening 
The Lizzie McGuire Movie ~ Hilary Duff 
Will & Grace - Season One 
Farscape Season 3, Vol. 4 ~ Ian Barry 
The Bourne Identity (Widescreen Collector's Edition) ~ Matt Damon 
House of 1000 Corpses ~ Karen Black 
Paper Moon ~ Ryan O'Neal 
Saturday Night Live - The Best of Will Ferrell ~ Will Ferrell 
The Hunted (Widescreen Edition) ~ Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Don't forget Head of State with Chris Rock on the 12th. That movie looks like it's gonna be a riot.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

gcutler said:


> Farscape Season 3, Vol. 4


Farscape was the only reason to watch Sci-Fi with any regularity until they took on Stargate SG-1 and if they'd have only stuck with pairing the two, it would have improved their standing with fans so much. What a bunch of dips to cancel the best sci-fi TV series EVER created. At least I can revel in the DVDs. I only hope they're re-released on the MPEG-4 successor to DVD in the future...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

waydwolf said:


> Farscape was the only reason to watch Sci-Fi with any regularity until they took on Stargate SG-1...


Removed Sci-Fi from my Favorites list, once B-5 and Farscape are totally on DVD the channel will serve even less of a purpose then it does now.

In TV executive "logic" it make sense to get rid of Farscape...Because in an effort to get a larger female demographic, you don't want characters like Aeryn Soone, Chiana or Sokozu. :eek2:


----------

